# Forth Valley Reptile Club



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

This month we welcome along David Blatchford. His talk, entitled - "Why the snake invented the mouse" sounds really interesting. 
I have known David for many years and have a great deal of respect for him. This is sure to be a great presentation. 

Just a reminder - we meet on the 2nd Sunday of EVERY month at the Bowmar Community Centre in Alloa. Meetings start at 2pm - 4pm and non members, young and old, are most welcome.

Any more information, please drop me an email.


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

bah, think i'll be at uni then  will try to get down there though


----------

